# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  زيد الرفاعي يستقيل من رئاسة وعضوية مجلس الاعيان

## معاذ ملحم

زيد الرفاعي يستقيل من الأعيان ويعتزل العمل السياسي




عمان - بترا - رفع رئيس مجلس الأعيان، زيد الرفاعي، رسالة إلى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني امس التمس فيها من جلالته التفضل بقبول استقالته من رئاسة مجلس الأعيان وعضويته.
وفيما يلي نص الرسالة: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سيدي حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك الهاشمي عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم، حفظه الله ورعاه، وأعز ملكه.
سيدي ومولاي، 
أرفع إلى مقام جلالة عميد آل البيت الأطهار، أسمى آيات الإجلال والاحترام، والولاء والوفاء، والمحبة والإخلاص، مقرونة بصادق الدعاء إلى المولى العلي القدير أن يحفظ جلالتكم بكل خير، وأن يبارك في عمركم، ويبقيكم ذخرا وعزا وسندا لأردنكم الغالي وشعبكم الوفي، وأمتيكم العربية والإسلامية.
مولاي المفدى، 
لقد كرمني الله، جلت قدرته، بشرف خدمة جلالتكم خلال السنوات العشر الماضية من عهدكم الميمون الزاهر، غمرتموني فيها بعطفكم الكريم، ورعايتكم السامية. وقد بذلت خلالها قصارى جهدي لأن أكون عند حسن ظنكم، وفي مستوى ثقتكم السامية الغالية. وسبق أن كرمني، سبحانة وتعالى، بشرف خدمة الراحل العظيم المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين المعظم، طيب الله ثراه، على مدى أربعة عقود. وقد عشت سنوات هذه الرحلة الطويلة راضي النفس، مرتاح الضمير، مرفوع الرأس، بأني أديت واجبي، وقدمت كل ما أعانني الله به من جهد، لخدمة العرش الهاشمي الخالد، وصاحب التاج المفدى، والأردن الحبيب، والشعب الأردني النبيل الأصيل.
وبعد هذه الخدمة الطويلة التي امتدت على مدى اثنين وخمسين عاما، أرجو أن يأذن لي جلالة سيدنا المفدى، أن ألتمس منكم التفضل بالموافقة على اعتزالي العمل السياسي والخدمة العامة، وقبول استقالتي من رئاسة مجلس الأعيان وعضويته، مؤكدا لجلالة مولاي، قائد الوطن ورائده، وراعي مسيرته الخيرة المظفرة، أنني، وبعون الله تعالى، سأظل ما حييت أحد رجالكم الأمناء الأوفياء المخلصين.
أبتهل إلى المولى، جل في عليائه، أن يحفظ جلالة سيدنا بكل خير، وأن يأخذ بيدكم لما فيه مرضاته، وأن يكلل بالنجاح والتوفيق مساعيكم الدؤوبة المباركة الخيرة، من أجل منعة الأردن وتقدمه وازدهاره، ورفعة الأردنيين والعرب أجمعين.
عاش الأردن، بقيادتكم الهاشمية الحكيمة الملهمة، وطنا حرا عزيزا أبيا، كريما آمنا مستقرا.
وتفضلوا، مولاي المفدى، بقبول عظيم إجلالي وامتناني، وفائق احترامي، وخالص وفائي، وصافي محبتي، سيدي 
خادمكم المخلص الأمين زيد الرفاعي 
عمان في 12 كانون الأول 2009 

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

استراحة بعد نصف قرن من العطاء

عمان - عماد عبد الرحمن - بعد نصف قرن ونيف قضاها في العمل السياسي والعام، استقال السياسي المخضرم ورجل الدولة البارز زيد الرفاعي ، ليكون بذلك أحد رجالات الأردن وحكمائه الذين تشرفوا بالعمل عن قرب مع ملوك الهاشميين في محطات مفصلية واساسية من عمر الاردن الحديث، اذ عمل جنبا الى جنب مع المغفور له باذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال لما يزيد على اربعين عاما، كما عاصر السنوات العشر الأولى من مسيرة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني .
وتأتي استقالة الرفاعي المنتظرة بعيد تكليف نجله سمير بتشكيل الحكومة يوم الاربعاء الماضي ، ومضى 12 عاما على ترأسه لمجلس الاعيان ، اذ صدرت الارادة الملكية في 25 الشهر الماضي بتعيينه رئيسا لمجلس الاعيان لمدة عامين ، لينهي خمسة عقود من الانشغال في العمل السياسي والعام ، بدأها في السلك الدبلوماسي عام 1964 ، وشكل أربع حكومات بين أعوام 1973- 1989 .
الرفاعي المولود في عمان عام 1936 تشرب وخبر العمل السياسي وعاصر الحياة السياسة منذ تأسيس امارة شرق الأردن ، قرر إعتزال العمل عن طيب خاطر وقناعة تامة، في قرار شجاع ينم عن خبرة وحنكة سياسية ورؤية واستشراف لمرحلة جديدة يعبر بها جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأردن الى فضاءات أكثر رحابة، كما يعبر عن تفهم لواقع جديد وتعاقب طبيعي للأجيال ليقدم كل جيل كل ما يستطيع من أجل خدمة الوطن وأبنائه.
عبر زيد الرفاعي في رسالته الى جلالة الملك امس،بكلمات حملت صدق الإنتماء وقناعة الإختيار بقوله  قد عشت سنوات هذه الرحلة الطويلة راضي النفس، مرتاح الضمير، مرفوع الرأس، بأني أديت واجبي، وقدمت كل ما أعانني الله به من جهد، لخدمة العرش الهاشمي والشعب الأردني .
وبعد هذه المسيرة الحافلة والمليئة بالمحطات والأسرار وسعة الإطلاع، كان القرار الحكيم للرفاعي، بالطلب من جلالة الملك  قبول استقالته من رئاسة مجلس الأعيان وعضويته، لينهي مسيرة خيرة وحافلة في العمل العام إمتدت على مدى (52 عاما)،، بذل خلالها قصارى جهده لأن يكون عند حسن ظن ملوك الهاشميين، وفي مستوى ثقتهم السامية الغالية.
وقد عبر في رسالته عن رغبته بالإستئذان بعد هذه الخدمة الطويلة التي امتدت على مدى اثنين وخمسين عاما، ملتمسا الموافقة على اعتزال العمل السياسي والخدمة العامة، وقبول الاستقالة من رئاسة مجلس الأعيان وعضويته .
زيد الرفاعي الذي درس المرحلة الإبتدائية في مدرسة المطران في عمان، وأكمل الدراسة الثانويـة في كلية فكتوريا في القاهـرة ، أنهى دراسته الجامعية في تخصص العلوم السياسية من جامعة هارفرد وماجستير قانون وعلاقات دولية من جامعة كولومبيا.
والتحق بوزارة الخارجية وعمل في السفارات الأردنيـة في القاهرة وبيروت والأمم المتحدة ولندن ، ثم انتقل للعمل في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي عام 1964 حيث اشغل مناصب رئيس التشريفات الملكية وأمين عام الديوان الملكي والسكرتير الخاص لجلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه ورئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي.
كما عين سفيرا للمملكة في بريطانيا عام 1971 وعاد ليشغل منصب المستشار السياسي لجلالة الملك .
شكل زيد الرفاعي حكومته الأولى عام 1973 وأشغل منصب وزير الخارجية ووزير الدفاع بالإضافة إلى رئاسة الوزارة ، وشكل حكومته الاخيرة عام 1985 حتى عام 1989 حيث أشغل منصب وزير الدفاع بالإضافة إلى رئاسة الوزارة .
كما عين عضوا في مجلس الأعيان لعـدة دورات ، وتولى رئاسة مجلس الأعيان في حزيران عام 1997.
تقلد العديد من الأوسمة ، وسام النهضـة ، والكوكـب ، والاستقلال .
و نال أوسمة من دول عربية وأجنبية من سوريا ، مصر ، السعودية ، تونس ، لبنان ، سلطنة عمان ، اسبانيا ، الصين ، تركيا ، باكستان ورومانيا.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دولة العين زيد رفاعي من شخصيات الاردنية المخصلة للوطن

----------

